# El 8255 para conectar perifericos



## williamdavid (May 17, 2009)

Que tal amigos estoy con una duda alguien me puede explicar como como debo conectar el 8255 a cualquier microprocesador para los puertos de entrada y salida Esque nos enviaron como tarea esa pregunta y he buscado en libros y en otras paginas y no he podido encontar nada solo lo necesito de manera general gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (May 18, 2009)

D0 - D7 al bus de datos del micro
RESET, RD, WR, CS al bus de control del micro
A0 y A1 van al bus de direcciones

Puedes usar esta imagen como guia de conexiones....


----------



## williamdavid (May 18, 2009)

Encuentro muy detallado el grafico pero ahora si quisiera que el puerto A y los bits mas significativos del puerto C sean de entrada y el puerto B y los bits menos significativos del puerto c sean de salida a donde debo conectar los RD y WR del 8255?.
Los bits de datos D0-D7 son los mismos que utilizo para programar el registro interno del 8255 cuando estoy en la combinacion A0=1 y A1=1?


----------



## Chico3001 (May 18, 2009)

Todo eso se maneja por software configurando los registros internos del 8255, estos links te pueden ayudar:

http://atc.ugr.es/docencia/udigital/1202.html
http://html.rincondelvago.com/periferico-programable-de-entrada-salida-paralelo-8255.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about18657.html


----------

